# Complementary and Alternative



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Complementary and Alternative Treatments for Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersBy: Kirsten Tillisch, M.D. and Steven Tan, M.D., MTOM, LAc, Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Women's Health, David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLAhttp://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/CAM.html


----------

